# 2.0 TFSI mk2 Performance Exhaust options



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey all,

So i've had some bad luck so far with my TT & after getting my Turbo replaced (previous posts) I have been hearing a slightly noisier exhaust, almost as if the Muffle or Cat is on its way out.

A couple of questions on this:

A) Other than a visual inspection other tell tale signs this is on the way out?

B) Would it be related to the turbo, exhaust manifold was also changed and car has only done 60k!

C) If i do end up changing it i'm using it as an excuse to go for a performance exhaust and get my remap done at the same time. The only performance exhaust for the non Quattro & twin exhaust system i can find is the milltek, no cobras, no scorpions. Don't want to shell out on a diffuser just yet as already spent quite abit on turbo etc. Any Suggestions?

http://www.etektuning.com/milltek-cat-b ... i-mk2-fwd/

Thanks!
H


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

you can get a quote from Nigel at Bcs exhausts. :wink:


----------



## Jackhammer1010 (Feb 17, 2016)

I've had milltek systems on previous cars, superb exhausts! bought my TT last week and it'll be getting a milltek some time soon!

Granted, they're expensive compared to scorpion etc. but IMO worth every penny

jack


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome, thanks very much! milltek seems to be the way to go as mine is a twin and all other brands for my model only have dual or quad! (Although i would love that, ill need a new diffuser!)

AMD have an offer on for half price remaps when you buy an exhaust so it's looking like the way to go!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi mate,

Not sure where you are in the country... But Dave at the TT Shop did me a great deal on a Milltek exhaust and a stage 1 Revo map.

Absolutely delighted with both 

Might be worth giving them a try? [email protected]

Scott


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey Scott

Off on holiday soon but will drop Dave a message when i'm back to see what he can do for me! I'm in London but have some family near Bedford so don't mind making the journey!

Thanks for your help & reply!

H


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

I've a cobra system, turbo back resonated to a quad exit, sounds spot on, not stupidly loud (passes db test on tracks) and running a good 270bhp with other mods. Can't complain at all for the money. Highly recommend them - ExhaustsUK


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I brought a miltek from Roadrunner motorsport on ebay, and fitted locally.

The quad diffuser is fairly cheap, and if changing the exhaust, then giving it the TTS quad exhaust is well worth considering.

Look out for TTOC group buy on REVO remaps at the TTOC quattro-tech Open Day + Group Buy - 16th April, upto 30% off a remap


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks guys, you mention the quad exits & i would love one! But i have the standard bumper not an S line bumper. So wondering how i could have the quad fitted, would it be be a new bumper of just the diffuser?


----------



## Jackhammer1010 (Feb 17, 2016)

spike said:


> I brought a miltek from Roadrunner motorsport on ebay, and fitted locally.
> 
> The quad diffuser is fairly cheap, and if changing the exhaust, then giving it the TTS quad exhaust is well worth considering.
> 
> Look out for TTOC group buy on REVO remaps at the TTOC quattro-tech Open Day + Group Buy - 16th April, upto 30% off a remap


where did you get the diffuser from for the quad exit? i currently have the single exit (one on each side) would it just be a simple replacement or do i need to change the whole bumper?

EDIT: just seen the poster above has asked the same question.. sorry :lol:


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

hunaink said:


> Thanks guys, you mention the quad exits & i would love one! But i have the standard bumper not an S line bumper. So wondering how i could have the quad fitted, would it be be a new bumper of just the diffuser?


I have done this set up, I have a cobra Quad exit system with decat pipe on the non s line model.
You will need to buy a new diffuser from Audi themselves, it would have to be the 3.2 version with both holes either side, depending on the size of the quad tips that you buy mine are 3.5" and I had to cut more off the holes on the diffuser so the tips fit through, then got it hydro dipped to carbon fibre effect. If you buy the tips with the size 3.0" I believe, then you would be fine! There's some old posts bout the Cobra system and the diffuser which I used to help me with this. If you want more info I can try and find part numbers. The exhaust system was bought from Cobra themselves.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

http://cobrasport.com/index.php/cobra-s ... -1658.html

Photo below of my car after system and diffuser put on. Up to you what you want to do


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not sure about the non S-Line bumper, as mine is S-line.

I got a diffuser from TT shop, but direct from Audi would be an option.

Dipping carbon fibre effect sounds good though


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

To fit the tts quad exit diffuser you need to have an s-line bumper as I found out. I've seen people cut standard diffusers up to take one each side...


----------



## Zmithyyy (Mar 9, 2016)

Where do most people tend to get there Milltek exhausts from?


----------

